# Benefits in 491/494 and not 489



## aussiecool (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Just read a report on Iscaah website where the government plans to provide all benefits of a PR to 491 and 494 visa holders. 

Skilled Regional Visas (Consequential Amendments) Bill 2019
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/C2019B00150/Download

Does this mean that only 489 visa holders will be left without any benefits. Can any seniors in the forum please shed some light on this.

Thanks


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi 
I have actually same query . Is it worth grabing 489 or wait for 491 ??


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi
> I have actually same query . Is it worth grabing 489 or wait for 491 ??


 Depends on your long term goals. Whats more beneficial among following. 

Working 1 year and living 2 year in regional without any benefits 

vs 

Working 3 years and living 3 years in regional with benefits. 

Pr path after 491/494 haven't come up so it could be same as 887 or either its own condition of 2-3 years, who knows. So overall its very personal choice based on ones own circumstances.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

As i don’t have that knowledge could please explain which option would you choose for long run ??
I have dependents as well so have to decide very wisely


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> As i don’t have that knowledge could please explain which option would you choose for long run ??
> I have dependents as well so have to decide very wisely


Well, the 100 million dollar question is: Can you secure a job and support your family or your family support each other comfortably under 489 or 491?

Both visas require you to stay and work in the remote area. If you can get a job and support the family with no apparent problem, then it actually does NOT matter if it is 489 or 491. 

Here comes the question: if you can NOT get a decent job to support family but could only do sth that way under your pay level, then 489 is way better than 491 because you could quickly get rid of this area restriction condition after 1-2 years (if I'm not wrong). However, for 491, that would be at least 3 years. Now immi department obviously realises this issue, that is why they drafted the bill saying that 491 could get the same benefit as PR. 

But hey, did you see the benefit for unemployment on the list? 
I didn't see it.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks jenny got it 🤗
We have regional office there . So finger crossed


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> As i don’t have that knowledge could please explain which option would you choose for long run ??
> I have dependents as well so have to decide very wisely


I personally prefer 190 but as the chances of getting in certain occupation codes have gone down due to all the changes happening over the months. So among the available options of 489 vs 491/494 I am okay to opt for 489. Atleast its the lesser evil and in which work condition is for only one year and without any minimum income limit instead of 3 years plus minimum income which is the case for 491/494. I am also married and my spouse is okay to get any visa and she don't have any issues for regional as long we get to the PR path in 2 years so thats an advantage for me because atleast she is mentally prepare and for married couples thats an advantage in my opinion. So I would opt for 489 (though wishfully hoping for 190) if I get the invite. 

*
Following are the benefits for 491/494:*
2019 proposes to amend the following Acts to ensure that holders of the new skilled regional visa will have access to government services in line with the current arrangements applicable to permanent residence visa holders.

The Bill will amend the following Acts:

A New Tax System (Family Assistance) Act 1999
Disability Services Act 1986
Fair Entitlements Guarantee Act 2012
Higher Education Support Act 2003
National Disability Insurance Scheme Act 2013
Paid Parental Leave Act 2010
Social Security Act 1991

All above definitely seems very intriguing but working 3 years in a regional area for me is a big NO because finding a job there especially for my code (261313) would be very difficult but it could be a different story for other job codes. Like Ms. JennyWang mentioned that there are no unemployment benefits which means they dont care if you work as waiter or taxi driver or multiple jobs as long you meet the full time employment conditions for all 3 years earning minimum income which is around 50k or something. 489 doesn't have minimum income earning condition so thats an advantage. 489 also doesn't prohibit you to apply for 190 or 189 once you get 489 (from what i know, i could be wrong though). But 491/494 phohibits you from those 189/190 visa's and if you do so they can cancel your current visa too. Restriction of working for 3 years is too much and thats the reason they are giving some of these benefits as carrot. So for me personally 489 is the lesser evil in which I would have the risk of getting no medical benefits from govt or having kids with no citizenship but atleast after 2 years I would be on PR and could be much better. 

If i were you, I would give both options to my family explaining all the pro's anc con's and then let them decide as well. Because once in regional area, I wouldn't want to be extra worried due to family who is not mentally prepared on top of getting worried about securing the job. Hope it helps and Good Luck.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mailtonotif 

Thank you so much . So much in detail to learn. 
I am also hoping for 190 but you know the situations of accountants ☹.
I will grab 489 if i receive invitation .


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Even 489 or 491 will not be easy for Accountants I think there will be occupation ceiling just like 189 or 190.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

No 
I am thinking to apply for transaltors for 489


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

It is hard for accountants piyali 
.


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm planning to apply for 491 visa for VIC. For that I know I have to wait till November 2019. The point distribution which I believe I might get are as follows:

My wife ACS : 15 points(2613 series -- pending but I'm sure we can get one) 
My Wife Age : 30 points confirmed
My Wife PTE : 10 points confirmed
Family Sponsor : 15 points (Her first cousin has a PR in that region)
As spouse and dependent points : 15 points confirmed

So the total points would be 85.

She won't get any points for her work experience as the number of work experience in India is deducted. My question is whether we will be eligible to file for 491 without having work experience points/proof for VIC and if yes, what is the possibility of getting the invite.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

DJ2905 said:


> I'm planning to apply for 491 visa for VIC. For that I know I have to wait till November 2019. The point distribution which I believe I might get are as follows:
> 
> My wife ACS : 15 points(2613 series -- pending but I'm sure we can get one)
> My Wife Age : 30 points confirmed
> ...


For spouse you can get max 10 points (skilled spouse + competent english) and not 15. PTE points is something you guys can improve but state might invite you with lower points as well. So far VIC haven't updated anything related for the 491/494 criteria so its too early to say anything. They may put some points or experience requirement. But lets see and good luck.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

You're only allowed to work in your nominated occupation under 491 if you wish to apply for 191 PR Visa


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Gracious0 said:


> As i don’t have that knowledge could please explain which option would you choose for long run ??
> I have dependents as well so have to decide very wisely


 even if u start today for 489 visa process , u wouldn't be able to get it before it ceases.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

FYI - 489 for most of the states has been stopped due to high number of applications already in the backlog.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Ak1801 said:


> FYI - 489 for most of the states has been stopped due to high number of applications already in the backlog.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Below are the latest state announcements on 489.

## South Australia 

State nomination applications for the 489 visa has closed. As of 14 August 2019 at 11am, Immigration SA is no longer accepting state nomination applications for the 489 visa. 

## Tasmania 

Closure of [Tasmania](https://www.seekvisa.com.au/tasmanian-skilled-occupations-list-tsol/)‘s subclass 489 Skilled Regional Visa Program The Department of Home Affairs has announced the 10th of September 2019 as the last day for state and territory governments to nominate and invite applicants for the subclass 489 visa. In response to the announcement, the Tasmanian Government is progressively closing its subclass 489 Skilled Regional state nomination program to new applications: NOW CLOSED (as of 13th of August 2019)**:** * Category 3A – Overseas applicant (TSOL) * Category 3B – Overseas applicant (Job Offer) CLOSING 20th of August 2019 for remaining onshore categories: * Category 1 – Tasmania graduate * Category 2 – Working in Tasmania * Category 4 – Family in Tasmania * Category 5 – Small Business Owner 

Due to the large volume of nomination applications we have received, we cannot guarantee all lodged 489 applications will be assessed before the Department of Home Affairs’ closure date on 10th of September 2019. If your application is not finalised by the 10th of September 2019 by the Tasmanian Government, your application will no longer be able to be processed. We will prioritise applications lodged by skilled migrants currently living in Tasmania and/or working for Tasmanian businesses. Due to the current focus on processing subclass 489 applications, the processing times for subclass applications may be extended during this period.

## Victoria

Upcoming closure of subclass 489 visa nominations. The Department of Home Affairs announced that 10 September 2019 will be the last day for States and Territories to be able to nominate and issue invitations for subclass 489 applicants. Following this announcement, will close to subclass nominations on 5 September 2019(11.59pm AEST) and will not be accepting any new subclass 489 nomination applications after this time. This will not affect applications already lodged with our office. What this means for you: SBMP will finalise subclass 489 applications lodged on or before 5 September by 10 September 2019 If your client receives an invitation to lodge a subclass 489 visa with the Department of Home Affairs, please lodge the visa within 60 days of invitation, as our program will be unable to issue you with another nomination from 10 September 2019. 


## New South Wales (NSW) check website

## Queensland (QLD) has not announced any closure dates for the 489 visa.


## Western Australia

In order to support the transition from the Services has established the below timeline to ensure adequate processing of applications. If you would like to receive WA State nomination under a 489 visa you will need to ensure you meet the dates outlined below. During this time all WA State nomination applications under a 489 visa will be priority processed. 

## Timeline of Transitional arrangements 9 August 2019 Invitations to apply for WA State nomination will be issued. This will be your last opportunity to be invited to apply for WA State nomination under a 489 visa. 29 August 2019 A decision ready application for WA State nomination under a 489 visa must be lodged. Any extra supporting evidence requested by WA Migration Services must also be submitted by this date. 30 August 2019 Invitation links to apply for WA State nomination under a 489 visa will expire. 5 September 2019 If your 489 WA State nomination application has been approved, your State Nomination Agreement must be signed and returned to WA Migration Services by this date. 6 September 2019 WA Migration Services will finalise all nominations for approved applications in SkillSelect. 11 September 2019 The 489 visa will no longer be an option available in SkillSelect. No new EOIs can be lodged under this visa subclass. 15 November 2019 Applicants will have until 11.59 pm to lodge a 489 visa application with Home Affairs. 16 November 2019 Candidates can commence lodging new EOIs in SkillSelect for the 491 visa option. 21 November 2019 Invitations to apply for WA State nomination under the new 491 visa will commence. **If you wish to be invited for WA State nomination under a 489 visa in August** To be considered for an invitation for WA State nomination under a 489 visa you will need to ensure you have lodged an eligible EOI in SkillSelect. The August invitation round will be the last time WA Migration Services will issue invitations to eligible EOIs under a 489 visa. Invitations are anticipated to be issued by 9 August 2019. 

## Northern Territory Upcoming closure of Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489 visa nominations MigrationNT will stop accepting subclass 489 visa nomination applications in the following order: * offshore applicants – close of business on 30 August 2019 * onshore applicants – close of business on 6 September 2019. Applicants must note the following key points: * due to the large volume of applications received, MigrationNT **cannot** guarantee that all subclass 489 nomination applications will be finalised before the deadline of 10 September 2019 * if your application is not finalised by 10 September 2019, MigrationNT will contact you after this date * if you are an onshore applicant and have a visa expiring before 16 November 2019, contact MigrationNT through the online application portal * you should submit decision ready applications with all required documents attached. Key dates 30 August 2019: last day for offshore applicants to lodge nomination applications to MigrationNT. 6 September 2019: last day for onshore applicants to lodge nomination application to MigrationNT. 10 September 2019: last day to issue nomination for subclass 489.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ak1801 said:


> Below are the latest state announcements on 489.
> 
> ## South Australia
> 
> ...


QLD is also closed as they are not accepting any new EOIs since 30th July due to high volume. Overall it's closed unless they open it for some specific occupation (high unlikely for 2613 though). They are also following the 10th September deadline. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

In 491, is there any benefit for kids? Is th education for kids free? And does one get any money for kids?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Do we need to have a Job offer in the regional area to get 491 Visa?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

adumithu said:


> Do we need to have a Job offer in the regional area to get 491 Visa?


 Mostly NO....but for 489 VIC they had requirment of job offer.....so better to check with state after 491 comes in implementation.....


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

montylee said:


> In 491, is there any benefit for kids? Is th education for kids free? And does one get any money for kids?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Iscah replied to this that kids education is covered.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------

